# kittens have arrived



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

5 kittens, all went well, all delivered within 3 hours. mum and babies all doing well so far. GCCF REG , British long hairs.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Aww they are adorable.

Congratulations!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw they are soo sweet! I love the colour of the 'brown' kitten - What is the proper name for that colour?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Aw they are soo sweet! I love the colour of the 'brown' kitten - What is the proper name for that colour?


I think @colliemerles has a cinnamon and a fawn unless the pic is misleading.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very, very confused now! I didn't think you were breeding any more!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely rainbow litter


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry the colours don't look very good, I took them quickly as I didn't want to upset mum, and I took them with my camera phone, the brown one is chocolate, the other one is lilac, also have blue and two tabbies that I thought black but may be brown, that look like twins. Last year I had my first 3 litters, but had complications, with a C-section, then peritonitis and a ruptured mastitis. I did feel like quitting, but after talking to some of my breeder friends decided to carry on this year. so I am glad this years first litter have all arrived safely and all is well so far.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations and well done for having the strength to carry on xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you lymorelynn , as you know yourself when you loose your babies its so upsetting, and you really feel like giving up. But when I had emails and letters of thank yous from the kitten owners from last year, and lots of pictures to say how well they were doing, some even saying they may come back for a second kitten, it then makes you feel proud and gives you the strength to carry on .


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It does indeed.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh My! Black Tabby BLHs! I spent a happy hour googling those a bit back to see if they existed as I thought they would be gorgeous and look forward to their growing up pictures 
Congratulations.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

3 days old and eyes are opening,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

just over two weeks old now, sorry colours don't show very well, but they are in their little den and its abit dark.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Super little cuties :Cat


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm not normally a sucker for cute kittens but...THEY'RE SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

kittens nearly 7 weeks old now.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

They are lovely, and the photo of the chocolate shows the pink paw pad beautifully.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aaawwwwwwwww! They are absolutely *gorgeous!* Such sweet little faces! And so bonny looking 

I had BSH Silver Spotted and Silver Tabby in the past (RIP), and they were fabulous cats. But am a total pushover for the longhaired variant British.!

I am in love with your kitties!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Chocolate is my fav! ♥♥


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you, I love them all. I could sit and watch them all day, so entertaining , will be sad when I find them homes and have to say goodbye to them.


----------



## mooikatje (Aug 1, 2015)

They are absolutely lovely, and a great mix of colours!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

That chocolate is just gorgeous :Jawdrop


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness they are all so gorgeous :Happy:Happy! I am totally in love with the kitten in the second to last pic, an absolute cutie


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

How did I miss this! They are gorgeous :Cat
A British Longhair is next on my list, I love them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you for the lovely comments,


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Beautiful babies


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh they are stunning and absolutely adorable! They look so fluffy and gorgeous all of them. I didn't know you could get British long hairs. Do they all have homes lined up yet?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

no they don't have homes as yet, they will be vet checked and vaccinated this weekend as they are nine weeks, if all is ok then will advertise them, a couple of people like the lilac and the blue . here are a couple more pics


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

The tabbies are just beautiful @colliemerles :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

I love the little lighter one! (Is that lilac?) They are SO cute


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I love the brown tabbies! I'm sure they will all be snapped up! :Happy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you for your lovely comments, yes chippers the light one is lilac, shes very pretty in the flesh ,but its hard to get a good colour on my dodgy camera phone. The solid chocolate is also very nice, but also hard to photograph .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They are all so gorgeous don't think I would be able to make a choice and walk away with just one.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh that first one :Shamefullyembarrased, I'm in love :Cat


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh wow! Im utterly in love! I dont think I could choose between any of them. They are all stunning! 

x


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations they are gorgeous x


----------

